
Removing The Model-View-Controller Straitjacket  - arthurk
http://www.pointy-stick.com/blog/2008/11/30/removing-model-view-controller-straitjacket/
======
hendler
Great article - because the MVC has a place, but not as the only way to make
robust, easy to code and recode, web applications. MVC is not the same thing
as a framework either - and because Rails,Cake, or Django chooses an
implementation strategy, the "design pattern" origins of MVC get lost. Agile
gets thrown in there, and it's messy definitions time. At least MVC being
tossed around doesn't offend me as much as the "Enterprise" and "OOP" Java
bureaucrat's rabidness.

At least with electrical engineering there are blueprints and "parts". UML
does't let me work the way I think (although, when I have enough time, I don't
mind it). Can anyone recommend something better than wireframing, IA, and
psuedo code for code design? I think that's what's required when you need to
pacify those afraid of venturing beyond MVC.

~~~
gruseom
_Can anyone recommend something better than wireframing, IA, and psuedo code
for code design?_

1\. A whiteboard.

2\. Code.

------
bhiggins
I'm glad Malcolm wrote this because I was starting to think that I was the
only person who thought that the term MVC was not well understood and differed
from the original meaning.

When it comes to most people's use of the term, MVC means little more than
separating business logic from display logic, plus an ad hoc definition of
controller.

